# Not saying im a TTOC member <



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

<<<< Is there any reason why im not listed as a TTOC member ? <<<<


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not sure but it does now :wink:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha, thanking you.


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

tonksy26 said:


> <<<< Is there any reason why im not listed as a TTOC member ? <<<<


And me too, or should i have added something ??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Redtoy said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > <<<< Is there any reason why im not listed as a TTOC member ? <<<<
> ...


Hi, If you are a TTOC paid up member, To display your banner, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed. Click link & post there..
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------

